# Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?



## Motorola (4. August 2005)

Der Weiher ist ca 90 m² groß und ist maximal 2,50 Meter Tief. Eine Seite ist mit Bäumen zu also es gibt auch Schatten. Seerosen wachsen auch. Nägstes Jahr im Frühjahr ist der Weiher Fischleer. Dan will ich dort NUR RegenbogenForellen rein setzten. Wieviel könnte ich dort rein Hauen? Ich möchte halt nicht das die mir im Sommer alle Verrecken#6#6#6.

So ne neben Frage. Wen ich die RegenbogenForellen ca 3-4 Jahre drin lasse Laichen die auch mal?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Danke schon mal|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht aus aber ich würde nicht mehr als 50 Stück reinsetzen. Hast du eine ständige Belüftung im Teich(ständiger Frischwasserzufuhr)? Wie ist der Grund beschaffen? Hat der Weiher eine starke Trübung und wie weit kannst du einsehen? Wie ist der PH Wert? Doch hoffentlich nicht unter 7?


----------



## Motorola (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Der Boden ist Lehmartig also fest. Derzeit ist der Weiher noch trüb den dort sind einige Karpfen trin und man kann derzeit so in die Tiefe von 60 cm sieht man den Boden noch. Und der Weiher hat eine Unterierdische Quelle. Und ph wert keine Ahnung!


----------



## THD (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Hi Motorola,
die einfachste Antwort zuerst: die RBforellen werden bei dir nicht laichen.

Die Forellen brauchen möglichst kaltes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser, leider schreibst du nicht wie deine Zulauf beschaffen ist (Bach, Grundwasser, Zulaufmenge-und Temperatur).
Falls das mit dem Wasser klappt, würde ich mit 100-150 St. 15-18 cm besetzen und dann mind. 2 x wöchentlich füttern.

Tip: kauf dir doch jetzt mal 10 lebende Forellen und schaue im Herbst nach, ob sie mit den warmen Monaten fertiggeworden sind. Sollten sie noch leben, wirds die größere Menge im nächsten Jahr wohl auch packen, da dann die (für Forellen) negativen Einflüsse von Mischbesatz (Sedimentaufwirbelung, Sauerstoffverbrauch, Ausscheidungen) nicht mehr auftreten. 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du bei 90m2 keine Hechte oder Welse drin hast.

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Also eine Unterirdische Quelle ist schonmal super. Die Karpfen müssen bei einem so kleinen Weiher unbedingt raus wenn du Forellen einsetzt. Die Sichttiefe ist auch ganz in Ordnung. Lehmartiger Boden ist auch nicht schlimm. Besser als purer Schlamm. Nach meinen infos könntest du es erstmal mit einigen Forellen wagen wenn der Weiher Fischleer ist. Und dann guckst du ob es ihnen gut geht oder sie sterben. Wenn es ihnen gut geht dann setzt du den Rest ein.


----------



## THD (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Nachtrag nach neuen Infos:

Quellwasser ist sauerstoffarm und manchmal recht sauer.

Geh mal in nen Auarianerhandel und kaufe dir pH Teststreifen (kosten nicht viel), dann nim dir ne Badehose und ein leres, sauberes Schraubdeckelglas (Gurkenglas).
Rin in den Teich und an der Tiefsten Stelle das Glas unter Wasser aufdrehen und mit Wasser füllen, dann pH-messen.

THD


----------



## Motorola (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Doch heuer setzt ich keine RegenbogenForellen ein den dort ist ein Räuber im Wasser (Wels). Der kommt aber im Herbst raus. Und der Fisch züchter wo ich die Fische kaufen werde der hat keine RegenbogenForellen mehr erst wieder nägstes Jahr im Frühjahr. Im Sommer sinkt der Wasserspiegel höchsten um 5 bis 10 cm. Wasser ist meistens Ziemlich kühl ich schätze so um 17 krat. Ich werde es mal messen wen ich das nägste mal wieder zum Weiher komme. Wieviel krat ist noch OKAY? und könnte ich zu den RegenbogenForellen nägstes Jahr noch 10 Goldfische setzten weil wen die Ablaichen dan haben die Fische ja schon futter.


----------



## Motorola (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag nach neuen Infos:
> 
> Quellwasser ist sauerstoffarm und manchmal recht sauer.
> 
> ...




Werde ich mal machen wen ich dort wieder hin komme. Wieviel ist Okay (pH)


----------



## THD (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

@Motorola,
Wenn du nach mehreren sehr heißen Tagen nicht über 22 C kommst, solltest du mit der Temp. keine Probleme bekommen.
Das mit den Goldfischen klappt, besser wären z. Bsp. Moderlieschen (nur wenn etwas Uferbewuchs da ist), die Goldfische könnten schnell zu groß für die Forellen werden, nachteil der Moderlieschen, die bleiben so klein, dass die Forellen den ganzen Bestand wegfressen könnten.


----------



## THD (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Mal nachgeschaut.
Regenbogenforelle
Temperatur: Toleranzbereich 0-30 Grad, Optimum 16-19 Grad
pH: Toleranzbereich 5-9, Optimun 6-8


----------



## Motorola (4. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Joh danke. Ich werde mal Testen welche Temperatut und pH Wert der Weiher hat. Danke noch mal


----------



## Motorola (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Was wollen die noch Testen? pH Wert weise ich doch dan dan Temperatur und sonst? Das nägste Zoogeschäft ist 30 Km weg. Da verändert sich doch das Wasser wieder Temperatur ect.|evil:|evil:|evil:


----------



## sammycr65 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*



			
				Motorola schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollen die noch Testen? pH Wert weise ich doch dan dan Temperatur und sonst? Das nägste Zoogeschäft ist 30 Km weg. Da verändert sich doch das Wasser wieder Temperatur ect.|evil:|evil:|evil:



Ich gleube der Kollege THD wollte Dir nur Tips geben!

Je mehr Wasser gestest wird desto klarer das Ergebnis!!!
Deinen PH WErt kannst Du "notdürftig" mit einem Schnelltest 
bestimmen - die Teperatur kannst Du sicherlich auch selber messe!
Andere Stoffe (Nitrit, Nitrat, Sauerstoffgehalt usw.) sicherlich nicht,
obwohl es auch hierfür Schnellstests gibt die auch eher ungenau sind!

Also: genaue Werte - Eimer Wasser - Zoogeschäft 30 km
        ca. Werte - Schnelltest - vor Ort

Nimm den Vorschlag an oder "mach es Dir selbst" #6aber laß die 
Smileys weg für einen sehr gut gemeinten Rat nur weil Dir das 
zu umständlich ist!

Außerdem hast Du ein Problem mit Deiner Tastatur; die klemmt 
irgendwie! :m


----------



## Motorola (26. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Also ich habe den Weiher jetzt abgepumpt und die Fische raus. So viele Stichlinge wahren gar nicht mehr drinnen. Die hat sich der Wels geschnappt. Der Boden ist etwas Steinig. Und die Karpfen haben heuer auch nicht abgelaicht. Denn es waren keine jung Fische im Wasser. Ein paar Karpfen haben wir geschlachtet und da wahren noch die Eier im Bauch von den Karpfen. Das ist doch ein Gutes Zeichen. Dass heißt doch das dass Wasser nicht zu warm wird. Ich setzte nächstes Jahr dann Forellen ein. Alle Fische sind nicht Trausen. Es sind vielleicht noch 3-5 Köderfische im Wasser und die Stichlinge.


----------



## Magic_Moses (26. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*



			
				Motorola schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Weiher jetzt abgepumpt und die Fische raus.


 
Hm - hoffentlich hast du dir dafür vorher die entsprechende Genehmigung eingeholt und falls nicht, keinen Nachbarn der die irgendwie gerne mal an den Karren fahren würde...... |kopfkrat


----------



## Motorola (26. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Da brauche ich keine Genehmigung den der Weiher ist ein Privat Weiher. Er war sonst ein Löschweiher. Aber mittlerweile braucht den Weiher keiner mehr außer ich.


----------



## Motorola (27. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Hallo ist keiner mehr da? ICh habe 2 beiträge vor diesen eine Frage gestellt-> weis keiner mehr was ob es gut oder schlecht ist das die Karpfen nicht abgelaicht haben.


----------



## THD (28. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Hi Motorola
Für die Karpfen ist es schlecht, dass sie nicht abgelaicht haben.
Für die Forellen ist es gut, dass die Karpfen nicht abgelaicht haben, denn dann ist dein Wasser evtl. kalt genug für Forellenmast.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Würde jetzt mal behaupten, das man in Bezug auf die Karpfen nicht unbedingt sagen kann das es schlecht ist das sie nicht gelaicht haben. Evtl. waren ja nur noch weibliche Karpfen in dem Teich oder sie haben nur dies Jahr nicht gelaicht.

Soviel ich weiss, kann es auch sein, das Karpfen sich ihrem Laich aufsparen und mehrmals im Jahr laichen. Da es auch schon relativ "spät" ist, könnte man auch Vermutungen anstellen, das es schon neuer Laich war den die Karpfen gebildet haben obwohl ich das eher ausschließen würde.


----------



## THD (29. September 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

@ Schwalmangler, hast natürlich recht, dass es nicht schlecht sein muss, wenn Karpfen nicht abgelaicht haben, gerade in unseren Breiten laicht der Karpfen nur in den wenigsten Jahren und nur in den wenigsten Gewässern ab.

p.s. Was am nächsten WE vor ?

Grüße


----------



## Motorola (2. November 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Der PH Wert liegt bei 7. Und ich habe mal ausgerechnet im Hochsommer laufen ca. 5000 Liter Wasser in der Stunde nach. und wo es trausen 29 C° über mehrere Tage gehabt hat hat die Wasseroberflächte 18C°. Währte mal berichten wies den neuen Bewohnern nächstes Jahr geht. Und die maximaltiefe beträgt 2.28 Meter. Und jetzt wo die Karpfen trausen sind kann man überall auf den Grund schauen. Das ist doch dan ein Paradis für Forellen. Weil im Fluss ist das Wasser meist auch so sauber.


----------



## charly151 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*



			
				Motorola schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Weiher jetzt abgepumpt und die Fische raus. So viele Stichlinge wahren gar nicht mehr drinnen. Die hat sich der Wels geschnappt. Der Boden ist etwas Steinig. Und die Karpfen haben heuer auch nicht abgelaicht. Denn es waren keine jung Fische im Wasser. Ein paar Karpfen haben wir geschlachtet und da wahren noch die Eier im Bauch von den Karpfen. Das ist doch ein Gutes Zeichen. Dass heißt doch das dass Wasser nicht zu warm wird. Ich setzte nächstes Jahr dann Forellen ein. Alle Fische sind nicht Trausen. Es sind vielleicht noch 3-5 Köderfische im Wasser und die Stichlinge.


 
Hi Motorola

Wie groß war eigentlich der Wels ?

Gruß Charly #h #h


----------



## Motorola (3. November 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Als wir den WAller eingesetz hatte wahr er ca. 35cm Dann nach 1 1/2 Jahren wahr es schließlich 78.5cm groß. Wieso fragst du?


----------



## Motorola (4. November 2005)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Wenn die Forellen es nächstes Jahr aushalten dann könnte man doch noch ca. 5 Teichmuscheln einsetzen denn die Filtern das Wasser ja auch noch mal. Oder kann das auch nebenwirkungen haben?


----------



## Motorola (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Mir sind ja die Forellen letzes Jahr kaputt geganen.

Ich habe noch mal nachgedacht wieso sie alle auf einmal kauputt gegangen sind. Ich denke ich habe den grund gefunden . 

Mein Vater arbeitet in so einer Textilfirma. Da kann er sich umsonst Stoff mitnehmen. Wir haben und dan so einen Filtereimer gebaut. Und den Stoff als Filterwatte genommen. Und das wird der punkt sein. Den der Stoff besteht ja zu einem Bestümmten Anteil aus Öl. Ich denke das ist der Grund.

Und die Forellen sind auf einmal kaputt gegangen. Die Pumpe lief ca. 7 Tage  mit dem Stoff und dann sind alle auf einmal kaputt geganen. Ich denke da wahr dann zuviel Öl im wasser. Und zu warm kann es auch nicht sein. Den so schlecht wie da die Karpfen gewachsen sind. 

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## tamandua (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Ich denke, du solltest dich vor erneuten Schnellschüssen erst einmal gründlichst informieren, was du zu tun hast. Den Thread habe ich mir mal durchgelesen und mir schwant, du hast das ganze sehr amateurhaft und wenig durchdacht aufgezogen. Wenn dir selbst 30 km zum Wassertest zuviel waren, was ist dir dann noch zuviel? Nun lese ich,du hast dir einen Filter selbst zusammengebastelt,zudem noch aus alten Stoffresten, die behandelt waren. So etwas kann natürlich nur nach hinten losgehen.
Ganz ehrlich: Lass es lieber,wenn du nicht bereit bist erst einmal in gute Literatur, in Tests, in Futter ( Nein, der Ertrag der laichenden Goldfische reicht nicht im Geringsten,falls du das denken solltest), guten Besatz und entsprechende Technik zu investieren ( 3-4 Teichmuscheln verbessern die Wasserqualität nicht im geringsten,wenn 100 Forellen in einer Mastanlage herumschwimmen sollten. Da muss schon ein sehr leistungsfähiger Filter her, in den man durchaus einiges investieren sollte). Der Zeitaufwand wird nicht gering sein,auch das musst du einkalkulieren. 
Von Nichts kommt Nichts. Bei wenig Arbeit und Bemühung gibts also auch keine Forellen.
Tu dir also selber den Gefallen und hol dir Rat bei einem Fachmann in deiner Nähe und versuche nicht, selbst herumzuexperimentieren. Das gibt nur Rückschläge und geht ins Geld,wenn du ständig neuen Besatz kaufen musst.

In diesem Sinne#h

Ich hab jetzt auch noch den zweiten Thread von dir gefunden,der der sich mit dem ALgenproblem befasst. Wenn ich mir das Gewässer ansehe,kann ich dir von Forellenhaltung nur dringend abraten! Ein so stark mit Nährstoffen angereichertets Gewässer kippt leicht um,wie du ja nun aus eigener Erfahrung weißt.Die um den Weiher stehenden Bäume werden dir jeden Herbst/Winter das selbe Problem bescheren,ebenso die Felder ringsum. Für die Forellen ist die durch den ständigen Nährstoffeintrag (selbst bei intensivem Abschöpfen von Blättern) eintretende Eutrophierung und der damit einhergehende niedrige Sauerstoffgehalt Gift! Zumal du zusätzlich bei einer Dichte von 100 Tieren auf 90m² eine erhebliche Verunreinigung durch die Ausscheidungen der Forellen hast,was der Stabilität des Wasser nicht zuträglich ist. Da der Weiher zudem offensichtlich nicht einmal einen vernünftigen, sauerstoffreichen Zufluss und auch nicht die Möglichkeit zum ablassen hat,  tu dir den gefallen und setze wieder andere Fische wie Karpfen und Schleien ein,so wie es vorher war. Mit Forellen wirst du dort nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## Motorola (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Ich wollte nicht den Stoff nehmen. Und der SToff wahr ein neuer von der Arbeit. Das hat mein Vater mir gesagt. Und er hat mir auch erst hinterher gesagt das der etwas aus Öl bestät |gr:. 

Und das mit den 100 Tieren will ich natürlich nicht machen. Ich hätte höhstens 40 Forellen eingesetzt. Und dazu noch 2-3 Graßkarpfen. 

Und wen ich aber wieder Karpfen und Schleien einsetzte wachsen die wieder nicht . Den das Wasser ist EISKALT!!!. 

Also ich weiß nichts mehr was ihr noch wissen müstet.


----------



## tamandua (11. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Wie du es auch drehst und wendest. Der Weiher ist für die Haltung von Forellen schlicht und ergreifend nicht geeignet. Du müsstest jede nMege investieren,um ihn einigermaßen für eine Forellenhaltung herzurichten. Und dazu bist du sicher nicht bereit.
Was heißt schlecht wachsen? Das kommt darauf an welche Erwartungen du hast und was du mit den Fischen machen möchtest. Wenn du sie vor allem zum Vergnügen halten möchtest und nur ab und zu mal einen Fisch verzehren willst,dann sehe ich kein problem mit einem langsamen Wachstum. 
Ein von dir eingsetzter Wels ist doch recht ordentlich gewachsen. Von um die 30 oder 40cm (Ich erinnere mich nicht genau) auf über 70cm in knapp zwei Jahren. Wenn du gut,aber in Maßen fütterst,solltest du auch keine Probleme mit akzeptablem Wachstum der Friedfische haben.


----------



## Marlin1 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Mein lieber Motorola,

das ganze kommt mir ziemlich schwachsinnig vor !|gr: 

90 Quadratmeter und dann so ein Ballyhoo !

Was erwartest du eigentlich ? Du machst keine Wasserproben,
spekulierst über Wasserthemperatur und Sauerstoffsättigung
(Quellwassser ist übrigens sauerstofflos). Dann setzt du emfindliche 
Fische wie Forellen ein, und wunderst dich das sie eingehen ?
Was heisst eigentlich dein Filter Stoff besteht zum Teil aus Öl ?

Alles was ich hier gelesen habe ist hahnsbüchend ! Du hast keinen 
Bewuchs in dem Tümpel und willst jetzt Grasfische einsetzen.
Die Forellen sollen sich von Goldfischlaich ernähren ? Wer bläst dir 
denn sowas in Ohr, oder denkst du dir das selber aus !
Davon abgesehen gehen Forellen ab 20 Grad Wasserthemperatur in 
Wärmestarre und überleben das nur eine bestimmte Zeit. Wenn sie dann
noch nicht gut im Futter stehen, wundert mich nicht das sie jämmerlich
verecken. Eigentlich solltest du die Finger von solchen Experimenten 
lassen, das nähert sich bedenklich der Tierquälerei ! :r


----------



## Motorola (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Ich lasse mich von dir nicht beleidigen. 

Wen man genau liest habe ich geschrieben das der Ph wert 7 ist. Und das der Stoff von der Arbei von  mein Vater ist. Und der hat es mir erst hinterher gesagt das er etwas aus Öl besteht. Den seitem der Stoff als Filter verwendet wurde sind sie schlagartig verreckt. Davor ging es ihnen OHNE PUMPE OHNE FILTER wunderpaar. Und mein Vater hat mich überredet das ich ne Pumpe mit Filter nehmen soll. Ich hätte nur ne Pumpe für Sauerstoff rein. Aber er wollte unbedingt das das Zeug gefiltert wird. Und dann habe ich gesagt wen du das Bezahlst ja. Dann er ja ich habe schon was. Und dann kamm er mit dem Stoff an. Und das mit dem Goldfischlaich soll ja nur eine zusätzliche Futterquelle sein. Die Forellen werden JEDEN 2ten Tag gefüttert. Also ich habe kein Problem was zu machen. Nur auspumpen geht halt nicht. Und was solle ich den sonnst machen. Also unterstelle mir nicht so was!!!


----------



## tamandua (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

Unabhängig davon, ob du dich beleidigt fühlst oder nicht: Lass es um Himmels Willen. 
Du wirst mit den Forellen nicht glücklich werden. Da du nicht bereit bist viel zu investieren (Kann ich auch verstehen!) ist dein Weiher einfach ungeeignet für eine Forellenhaltung über längere zeit hinweg. 
In deinem eigenen Interesse solltest du wirklich wieder Friedfische einsetzen,wenn der Weiher besetzt werden soll.


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig davon, ob du dich beleidigt fühlst oder nicht: Lass es um Himmels Willen.
> Du wirst mit den Forellen nicht glücklich werden. Da du nicht bereit bist viel zu investieren (Kann ich auch verstehen!) ist dein Weiher einfach ungeeignet für eine Forellenhaltung über längere zeit hinweg.
> In deinem eigenen Interesse solltest du wirklich wieder Friedfische einsetzen,wenn der Weiher besetzt werden soll.


 
ich kann dir nur beipflichten,ich würde auch friedfische einsetzen.goldfische passen auch,aber forellen ??
das lohnt alle mühe nicht.
im gartenteich ist forellenmast eben nicht möglich, damit würd ich mich abfinden.
viel rauch um nichts hier.
nichts für ungut .
#c 
gruss
uwe


----------



## fishking79 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

wie groß war der wels?


----------



## tail_dancer (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wieviele RegenbogenForellen auf 90 m²?*

erledigt.


----------

